# ZCP Package



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

Is the ZCP competition package something that you have to mention to the salesperson because it is not a package shown on the BMW website "Build your BMW" section.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

the bmwusa website is notoriously slow with updates.

your salesperson will (or should) know all about it


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

atyclb said:


> the bmwusa website is notoriously slow with updates.


It's intentional. Most BMW customers do not "order" cars, they buy a car on the lot at their dealer, a car on the lot at another dealer that will come in on a dealer trade, or a car somewhere in transit (on the water or sitting at the port). Since this package is new for December production, and it is now only 2 December 2004, they still have a few weeks before these first cars are actually produced and close to being available. BMW usually waits for the cars to at least be in production before they post them on BMWUSA.com.


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

atyclb said:


> the bmwusa website is notoriously slow with updates.
> 
> your salesperson will (or should) know all about it


They just updated the site :thumbup:

atyclb, I have been away from this site for a while and I remember you saying you were going to purchase a Lotus. I guess you did just that, did you sell your M3? And what do you think of the Lotus?


----------

